# African Safari - Lion & Kudu



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I know this forum does not get a lot of traffic but from some previous post I know there are a few that will appreciate this. My uncle from upstate NY has been a die-hard hunter for over 65 year (since he was 12). He worked very hard his entire life and since retirement has decided he would fulfill some of his hunting dreams. In the past I have post pictures of his cape buffalo, elephant, leopard, etc. Well nearing 80 he was back in Africa and got a lion and a kudu he seemed very pleased with. If I am not mistaken the only other of the "big 5" he is missing is a rhino. I have no doubt this stubborn old man who is also the guy who got me involved with fishing and the outdoors more than 45 years ago will complete the big 5. In the mean time... Congratulations uncle Tony!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy that lion is huge. Congrats to your uncle!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

what rifle and caliber did he use?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

ezbite said:


> what rifle and caliber did he use?


I will find out. I have not talked to him since returning from trip


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice. Congrats to him. Hope I can still hunt at that age.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That Kudu is a beautiful animal. And your Uncle a supreme hunter, good for him. . I wish him luck in finishing out his big 5 adventure.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice pic - thanks for sharing!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Any idea where he was hunting? I plan on doing a plains game hunt in South Africa/Zimbabwe in the future


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Any idea where he was hunting? I plan on doing a plains game hunt in South Africa/Zimbabwe in the future


I still have not talked to him on this most recent hunt but in prior trips he has been to both S Africa and Zimbabwe. Are you looking for recommendations on guides & accomodations? If so, tell me what you goals are and I will get specifics to you.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My buddy belongs to safari international which books most of his hunts for him.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

SConner said:


> I still have not talked to him on this most recent hunt but in prior trips he has been to both S Africa and Zimbabwe. Are you looking for recommendations on guides & accomodations? If so, tell me what you goals are and I will get specifics to you.


Thanks for the offer. I appreciate it. I have already decided that when I go, I will be going with Impala African Safaris. During my trip to South Africa last year (no hunting unfortunately), I sat next to the owner on our flight from the US to SA. Needless to say, we had 17 hours of great hunting conversation/stories. He gave me a pretty good offer that I would have a hard time refusing. Hopefully I can make it happen sooner than later.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Thanks for the offer. I appreciate it. I have already decided that when I go, I will be going with Impala African Safaris. During my trip to South Africa last year (no hunting unfortunately), I sat next to the owner on our flight from the US to SA. Needless to say, we had 17 hours of great hunting conversation/stories. He gave me a pretty good offer that I would have a hard time refusing. Hopefully I can make it happen sooner than later.


Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------

